# Love you Red!



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

For Christmas '09 I got a beautiful red and white butterfly betta named red. He was a pretty fish!

He died in January because my younger sister tried to kill him while I was at a practice.

Luckly, my other fish, Philip, is still alive.

But sadly, there will never be another fish like him. He was one of a kind pet store, from a cup, fish.

Heres some drawings of him:


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. (I hope your sister was punished!)


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

She tried to kill him? D: Whatever for?
I'm sorry you lost him. I imagine that he was very pretty.


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah. She had her hands in his tank and she was playing with him. He was missing all his fins when we flushed him....


----------



## emmab321 (Dec 28, 2010)

OMG! im so sorry for your your loss but i cant beleive your sister did that, how old was she??? If she was young you couldnt really blame her. Ill be thinking about Red and hope hes in a happier place.


----------

